# How noisy are they?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

How noisy are mice? Well, I imagine they can be fairly noisy but what I'm curious about it what kind of noises they make? Do they rustle a lot? I have silent wheels so that wouldn't be a problem. Are they very vocal? And I assume they're most noisy at night?

Thanks,
Genevie


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's the water bottle that used to drive me mad at night time, when I had pets in my bedroom. Otheriwse they are very quiet. They don't chew bars like a hamster does.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah I have hamsters in my bedroom, only one of them has bars but thankfully she's not a chewer! I'm getting used to the constant water bottle chewing now though, so I'm sure I could adjust to mice doing it too


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I have two does who live in my room, who make A LOT of noise some nights. Unfortunately I DON'T have a silent wheel and it is one of the ones that attaches to the bars of cages, so some times it rattles, and yes.... the drink bottle... GAHHH! Also chewing on food, toys and blocks is very annoying. Also my does are quite vocal with a lot of squeaks, but I love them, so I don't care :lol:


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

My boys arent normally loud. Water bottle rattling but you get used to it. Theres something quite comforting about hearing the sawdust rustle about when I'm in bed. Maybe its just me being weird. They rarely squeak too.

The worst thing about having them in my room I must admit is the smell. I clean them out probably more than I should!


----------



## LauM (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine are pretty quiet, it's the wheel that's loud. Thankfully we have flying saucers as well and can take the wheel out at night.
I don't really get any noise from the mice themselves.


----------



## PeachnZelda (Feb 23, 2012)

The 'silent spinner' wheels are a lifesaver... I actually find the noise they make really soothing, it's like being on a train :lol:

My does have started having little squabbles at night now (theyre coming up to 5wks) but I think that's mainly being teenagers and a bit overcrowded till theyre rehomed! Most of the time, my mice are quiet in that respect, but they do tend to scuttle around and chew things loudly, throw food out of the bowl etc.


----------



## CeriLM (Oct 20, 2011)

I've kept both Chinchillas and mice in by bedroom (seperate times) and been fine with both. My partner was ok with 3 chinchillas but couldn't sleep through the noise three mice made :?: but ours are loud, when they were upstairs we could here it downstairs


----------

